# PAM 321 vs 320 vs 312!!!



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

After trying on more than 25 watches at my AD (Breitling, Ulysse Nardin, Omega and more) I end up Loving Panerai style! 

What would be a better pick between this 3??? The 321 and 320 are in stock and the 312 its on its way!

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

wid-watch said:


> After trying on more than 25 watches at my AD (Breitling, Ulysse Nardin, Omega and more) I end up Loving Panerai style!
> 
> What would be a better pick between this 3??? The 321 and 320 are in stock and the 312 its on its way!
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


312 - simple is better


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

312 or even 351
Personally I'm drawn to 351 because of its different dial and hands combo plus Ti case


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

Synequano, I haven't really think about that option, but I prefer SS to Ti, I don't mind a little weight on my wrist!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Synequano said:


> 312 or even 351
> Personally I'm drawn to 351 because of its different dial and hands combo plus Ti case


this is what I exactly have in Mind.;-)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_First-impressions-wise_, which one gets your attention more and why?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

wid-watch said:


> Synequano, I haven't really think about that option, but I prefer SS to Ti, I don't mind a little weight on my wrist!


Try the 351 first,it felt heavier than 177,you should definitely feel the watch on your wrist

Here's the wrist shot of 351,the tobacco dial looks nicer in person IMO


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

out of the 3 I'd choose the 320


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

my thoughts are

if you plan on keeping it, buy your favorite irrespective of price.

if you think you may sell it later to finance another purchase...
then give strong consideration to the 312.

it is far easier to retrieve say $6500 for a 312, than to retrieve say $7250 for a 320, or more difficult still $8000 on a 321.
as you move higher in the price range it introduces a broader selection and you may find it difficult trying to minimise your losses (used market) with a 321 when you're competing with such models as 372 etc.

_*keep in mind also that at time of purchase no one plans on selling their new watch down the track, but as time passes ones taste, desires and plans do tend to change!_


----------



## gargir78 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would go with 320, because it is a clean face ok h 312. It has GMT like he 321 and also has a Power reserve on the back


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

Travelller said:


> _First-impressions-wise_, which one gets your attention more and why?


The 321 gets my attention because it has the power reserve indicator on the dial, but Panerai's look so good with a cleaner dial... I love the 312 because it's black dial makes it very easy to match any color strap, the 320 it's almost perfect, and I mena almost because it looks perfect the way it is but I would change its strap to a black one or red one... plus I don't think GMT is like a must in a Panerai, that goes better with Breitlings I think... It would be nice if the 312 would have a power reserve indicator on the back like the 320 does...

It's kind of a hard choice because I like all of them...


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

It also depends on how often do you travel? If I were to make this decision now,and without looking at my other Pams,I will go for 320 because of the GMT,however if you don't travel that much,312 does the job well,it is simpler thus make it relatively more affordable and you can also quick set the hour hand while you travel

Also note that the GMT function on these models are 12 hrs GMT,not 24 hrs ala Rolex or ETA 2893/7750 as used on other GMT models by Pam

Another alternatives for GMT models with P9001 are Pam 371,438,441


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

Synequano said:


> Try the 351 first,it felt heavier than 177,you should definitely feel the watch on your wrist
> 
> Here's the wrist shot of 351,the tobacco dial looks nicer in person IMO


It definetely looks great but they don't have it on stock and it would take a couple of months for the AD to get it and compare it to the other 3. The 312 on the other hand it's arriving in two weeks and I have this incredible need to get a watch right now! hahaha I guess you guys undestand me...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

wid-watch said:


> The 321 gets my attention because it has the power reserve indicator on the dial, but Panerai's look so good with a cleaner dial...


Ah, yes, the eternal PAM dilemma - _go clean or go home_ ...was it? No-no, but the dilemma is quite a popular one... :think:

I can only speak for my own experience; I decided to go with the bells & whistles model (my 233) with the thought of _going clean_ the second time around. My definition of clean goes beyond the "base" PAM; I feel every wristwatch should have a seconds hand. This is why the 422 is one of my considerations - seconds-subdial on the front, PR indicator on the back :-! Ditto for the 368 

Last but not least, don't concern yourself with the OEM's strap color too much. Before that PAM hits your wrist, you'll have an aftermarket strap on order already - it's part of the whole _PAM experience_... ;-)


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

enzo panuccio said:


> my thoughts are
> 
> if you plan on keeping it, buy your favorite irrespective of price.
> 
> ...


Thats a interesting point of view... I think I would like to keep it as long as I can, there are watches that I can use and sell after a while but there are some that even though people don't get it, you just want to keep them. Like this RW Nabucco Rivoluzione I have, it's not a high end watch but I just love it


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

Travelller said:


> Ah, yes, the eternal PAM dilemma - _go clean or go home_ ...was it? No-no, but the dilemma is quite a popular one... :think:
> 
> I can only speak for my own experience; I decided to go with the bells & whistles model (my 233) with the thought of _going clean_ the second time around. My definition of clean goes beyond the "base" PAM; I feel every wristwatch should have a seconds hand. This is why the 422 is one of my considerations - seconds-subdial on the front, PR indicator on the back :-! Ditto for the 368
> 
> Last but not least, don't concern yourself with the OEM's strap color too much. Before that PAM hits your wrist, you'll have an aftermarket strap on order already - it's part of the whole _PAM experience_... ;-)


I took this picture yesterday night! The black dial can be so versatile....


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

enzo panuccio said:


> my thoughts are
> 
> if you plan on keeping it, buy your favorite irrespective of price.
> 
> ...


Sage advice :-! It's for a similar reason I chose the 380 over some of its more expensive stablemates, but then again I'm a serial flipper!

Out of those three, regardless of price, I'd go the 312 as I prefer its simplicity.


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

phunky_monkey said:


> Sage advice :-! It's for a similar reason I chose the 380 over some of its more expensive stablemates, but then again I'm a serial flipper!
> 
> Out of those three, regardless of price, I'd go the 312 as I prefer its simplicity.


That's it I've made my choice, I'm going for the 312 and order some straps... maybe a camel one or caramel or red or blue or all of them!!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR POSTS!!! My future 312 arrives in two weeks I'll post the pics as soon as I can!


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

wid-watch said:


> That's it I've made my choice, I'm going for the 312 and order some straps... maybe a camel one or caramel or red or blue or all of them!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR POSTS!!! My future 312 arrives in two weeks I'll post the pics as soon as I can!


Congratulations wid-watch.
that's..

too cool.


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

312 unless you really need the PR indicator or GMT
if PR or GMT is very imp and of use to you, then go accordingly
otherwise 312 is cleaner/better/better value


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wid-watch said:


> The 321 gets my attention because it has the power reserve indicator on the dial, but Panerai's look so good with a cleaner dial... I love the 312 because it's black dial makes it very easy to match any color strap, the 320 it's almost perfect, and I mena almost because it looks perfect the way it is but I would change its strap to a black one or red one... plus I don't think GMT is like a must in a Panerai, that goes better with Breitlings I think... It would be nice if the 312 would have a power reserve indicator on the back like the 320 does...
> 
> It's kind of a hard choice because I like all of them...


Agree with you.
Cleaner Dial Makes these Watches so Beautiful & Classic .. as they say: LESS IS MORE.

sounds like you're in Love with the 312. well, go for it and Stop Torturing your Mind.
and you don't need the PR . it's an Automatic anyways.


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> Agree with you.
> Cleaner Dial Makes these Watches so Beautiful & Classic .. as they say: LESS IS MORE.
> 
> sounds like you're in Love with the 312. well, go for it and Stop Torturing your Mind.
> and you don't need the PR . it's an Automatic anyways.


The torture now it's the two weeks that have to wait! hahaha


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Synequano said:


> Try the 351 first,it felt heavier than 177,you should definitely feel the watch on your wrist
> 
> Here's the wrist shot of 351,the tobacco dial looks nicer in person IMO


The 351 is amazing!


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my PAM 312 last night!!! I didn't want to take a blurry pic but I couldn't resist to test the Lume so here it is! I'll post day light pics this weekend!

Thanks to all who shared some of their knowledge and preferences!|>|>


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

wid-watch said:


> I got my PAM 312 last night!!!


Congratulations - great choice! Looking forward to your wrist shot(s) :-!


----------



## wid-watch (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics of my new PAM 312!!! I just love it!!!


----------



## richard371 (Nov 25, 2011)

I went with the 321. I wanted a watch with a power reserve on the face since I do not have one. All 3 look great. I like the GMT function but i don't really use it so I hid it. If I travel I will use it.


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

wid-watch said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my new PAM 312!!! I just love it!!!


many Congrats! Enjoy the new watch!!
Great Choice!!! 
the 312 ticks all boxes!
Clean dial, auto, seconds hand, sandwich, in-house, date, crystal caseback etc,etc
and looks great!!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Can't go wrong with any of them. But, I'm voting 321! :-!


----------

